# 1993 Altima Bad MPG 100 miles per Tank



## pavan.s.patel (Aug 30, 2004)

Hi guys,
I have a 1993 Altima which was purchased at an auction gives about 100 M/Tank Full. Changed the plugs (Nissaan NGK) in ten miles checked the plug and it was coved with carbon. The plug was carbon fouled. I have seen the check engine light sometimes. How do I check for the code? The light comes and goes it does not stay on all the time. I also changed the Plug wires, Distributor cap/rotor and didn't make any difference. Also the back bumper looks like someone spray painted lightly with black color. The car smokes alot. 
I hope someone could help me save the inviroment from this junk. 
Pavan


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

I would guess you need an O2 sensor i would also get an airlfilter.


----------



## Asura (Aug 27, 2004)

checking for codes is easy.. remove passanger side center console kick panel, you'll see the ECU. follow direction on ECU.

your problem sounds like a dead O2 sensor and lack of general TLC.


----------



## pavan.s.patel (Aug 30, 2004)

How do I find the O2 Sensor and where it is located? are the directions on the ECU located on this site or on the ECU it self? 




Asura said:


> checking for codes is easy.. remove passanger side center console kick panel, you'll see the ECU. follow direction on ECU.
> 
> your problem sounds like a dead O2 sensor and lack of general TLC.


----------



## Asura (Aug 27, 2004)

well, assuming no 1 ever touch it, there'd be a sticker on the ECU's side saying how to get the codes. basically with a flat head screw driver, turn the potentiometer clockwise till it stops, wait 5 seconds, turn it counterclockwise till it stops..the LED should blink then.

O2 sensor would be along the exhaust.. just follow the exhaust manifold downward.. should be right after the 4 runners merge into 1..


----------



## pavan.s.patel (Aug 30, 2004)

I changed the O2 Sensor but it's didn't fix the problem still getting the black smoke from the tail pipe? what should I do? I don't to spend too much on the this car if I don't have to.. it's a PoS. 
Let me know your suggestions.
Thanks
Pavan


----------



## Asura (Aug 27, 2004)

is there anything else aside from black smoke? any smell?


----------



## pavan.s.patel (Aug 30, 2004)

There is Smell of Raw Gas...


----------



## Praetorian_1975 (Jul 14, 2004)

Sounds like your getting a bad fuel/air mix. Your best bet is to get a diagnostic check on your car.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

does the car run badly? and i dont mean by getting bad gas mileage. does the engine run smoothly or does it miss and vibrate a lot? you really need to check the ecu for codes, something is definitely richening things up here. you could have a bad injector, bad injector o-rings, bad tps. we need those codes. anything causing this many running problems is going to throw a code.


----------



## pavan.s.patel (Aug 30, 2004)

I got the code for Injector Leak 45.. and it is running badly...




AsleepAltima said:


> does the car run badly? and i dont mean by getting bad gas mileage. does the engine run smoothly or does it miss and vibrate a lot? you really need to check the ecu for codes, something is definitely richening things up here. you could have a bad injector, bad injector o-rings, bad tps. we need those codes. anything causing this many running problems is going to throw a code.


----------



## dmonger (Aug 27, 2003)

So it was 4 qucik flashes on the CEL and 5 long? that 0405 for the ECU codes


----------



## pavan.s.patel (Aug 30, 2004)

dmonger said:


> So it was 4 qucik flashes on the CEL and 5 long? that 0405 for the ECU codes


The Guy at Auto Zone checked it for me.. he told me that it was code 45 leak in injector...


----------



## rail_gunnerin (Apr 15, 2004)

*Question - ECU Codes from 96 Altima ?*

Hey I thought that the ECU codes could be downloaded from '96 or later Altima's ... Do the '93 Altima's also have ECU code generators ??? :showpics:


----------



## dmonger (Aug 27, 2003)

rail_gunnerin said:


> Hey I thought that the ECU codes could be downloaded from '96 or later Altima's ... Do the '93 Altima's also have ECU code generators ??? :showpics:


Are you talking about OBDII scanners? No to ym knowlege OBD1 doesn't have a scanner tool like that.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Black exhaust, egg smell, and spark plug carbon foul means it is running rich. Anything that causes the engine to run in open loop (O2, ECT, MAF, etc.) is suspect. It could still be the an injector is basically squirting too much fuel inside the cylinder(s).


----------

